
FSF speaks against patent and DRM provisions - zoowar
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/fsf-speaks-against-tpp
======
pasbesoin
"TPP is being negotiated between nine countries that border the Pacific:
Australia, Brunei Darussalam, Chile, Malaysia, New Zealand, Peru, Singapore,
the United States of America, and Vietnam. _While the official text is being
kept secret,_ a leaked draft and other reports indicate that the United States
intends to use TPP as another opportunity to spread its draconian copyright
and patent laws around the world."

Here we go, again. As far as I'm concerned, if there's no transparency,
there's no legitimacy. I understand not everything government does is
publicized, but the base motivation for this seems manipulative and
undemocratic. (It's not a warhead design; it's a economic negotiation about
who gets what.)

